# 2010 370z NISMO for sale



## sbhoes (Mar 26, 2008)

*someone please delete wrong section*

the day has come where i have to sell my pride and joy my 2010 nissan 370z NISMO . im asking 26k for the car as it is in very good condition . i will consider all trades. i am located in miami and you can reach me at 7865878886 my name is juan.


----------

